# Blue Juice



## lesvaches (20/6/19)

i am used to my juice going yellow or staying crystal clear. anyone ever experience it going blue? what’s it from?

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr (20/6/19)

Did you maybe leave it exposed in the sun?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. B (20/6/19)

lesvaches said:


> View attachment 169888
> i am used to my juice going yellow or staying crystal clear. anyone ever experience it going blue? what’s it from?


I find I get a light purple tint from my DIY e-Liquid when I mix with certain concentrates. Last time I saw it I mixed up a monster melons remix which contained TFA Papaya, TFA Mango, TFA Sweet melon, WS23 and CAP Super Sweet.

Maybe it's the WS23 that's doing it. What juice are you using?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr (20/6/19)

Mr. B said:


> I find I get a light purple tint from my DIY e-Liquid when I mix with certain concentrates. Last time I saw it I mixed up a monster melons remix which contained TFA Papaya, TFA Mango, TFA Sweet melon, WS23 and CAP Super Sweet.
> 
> Maybe it's the WS23 that's doing it. What juice are you using?


I actually read an article where those flavours are known to turn blue. I find it quite interesting

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Humbolt (20/6/19)

My DIY grape mixes turn purplish.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA (20/6/19)

Humbolt said:


> My DIY grape mixes turn purplish.


Damn now I want to mix a grape juice

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Wimmas (20/6/19)

Normally grape juice does it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (21/6/19)

Chanelr said:


> Did you maybe leave it exposed in the sun?


no, no sun


----------



## lesvaches (21/6/19)

Mr. B said:


> I find I get a light purple tint from my DIY e-Liquid when I mix with certain concentrates. Last time I saw it I mixed up a monster melons remix which contained TFA Papaya, TFA Mango, TFA Sweet melon, WS23 and CAP Super Sweet.
> 
> Maybe it's the WS23 that's doing it. What juice are you using?


no ice, no sweetener
TPA Papaya
CAP Sweet Mango
TPA Cantaloupe
TPA Peach (juicy)
TPA Marshmallow


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/6/19)

lesvaches said:


> no ice, no sweetener
> TPA Papaya
> CAP Sweet Mango
> TPA Cantaloupe
> ...




That's pretty much @Rude Rudi 's "Tropicana" which I am going to mix today, after a visit to BLK. He uses FW Cantaloupe instead of TFA.

Will let you know if it turns blue.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## lesvaches (21/6/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> That's pretty much @Rude Rudi 's "Tropicana" which I am going to mix today, after a visit to BLK. He uses FW Cantaloupe instead of TFA.
> 
> Will let you know if it turns blue.


yip, that’s the one. it might be that i used nic salts instead of conventional nic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (21/6/19)

Blue juice ???

Do you see any of these floating around inside ???




.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## VapingSquid (21/6/19)

I've noticed this on any juices that contain clearer fruit flavours (Blueberries, "mixed fruits salads", Watermelon etc). Exceptions including TFA Strawberry, TFA Dragonfruit and LA Banana Cream (in my experience)...also, guess the ADV!

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/6/19)

lesvaches said:


> yip, that’s the one. it might be that i used nic salts instead of conventional nic.



Bought all the concentrates plus several others. Will mix tomorrow with conventional nic.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShamZ (21/6/19)

ddk1979 said:


> Blue juice ???
> 
> Do you see any of these floating around inside ???
> 
> ...



VM has been making Smurfette  @Oupa

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/6/19)

Mixed.... Waiting for the BLUE.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA (22/6/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Mixed.... Waiting for the BLUE.
> 
> View attachment 170037


Blue gin tonic?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## lesvaches (27/6/19)

ddk1979 said:


> Blue juice ???
> 
> Do you see any of these floating around inside ???
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------

